# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Е.М. Хари Шаури прабху >  Гаятри мантра.

## Юра Ярёменко

Харе Кришна Хари Шаури прабху. Расскажите пожалуйста о важности, повторения Гаятри мантры.Думаю это многим будет полезно узнать.

----------


## Юра Ярёменко

Как её следует повторять, вслух или в уме ?

ОМ
БХУР БХУВА СВАХА
ТАТ САВИТУР ВАРЕНЬЯМ
БХАРГО ДЭВАСЬЯ ДХИМАХИ
ДХЙО ЙО НАХ ПРАЧОДАЯТ

Она так произносится !?

----------


## Хари Шаури дас

Ответ Е.М. Хари Шаури Прабху:

Srila Prabhupada always chanted his gayatri inaudibly although sometimes you could see his lips moving.

It should be "...dhiyo yo nah prachodayat"

For a detailed explanation of gayatri and its importance please read Sacinandana Maharaja's book on the topic.

Перевод:

Шрила Прабхупада всегда повторял гаятри неслышно хотя иногда можно было видеть движение его губ.
Должно быть «дхийо йо нах прачодаят». Для детального объяснения гаятри-мантры и ее значения пожалуйста почитайте соответствующую книгу Шачинанданы Махараджа.

Ваш смиренный слуга,
Хари Шаури даса.

----------


## vijitatma das

> Srila Prabhupada always chanted his gayatri inaudibly
> 
> Шрила Прабхупада всегда повторял гаятри вслух


Прошу прощения, но inaudibly переводится как "неслышно".

----------


## Хари Шаури дас

Спасибо за уточнение Прабху, внес исправление.

----------


## Юра Ярёменко

Благодарю вас, Хари Шаури прабху, но я хотел бы узнать только самую суть, от знающих её (чтобы не перечитывать целую книгу).
Заранее Благодарен за ответ.

----------


## Хари Шаури дас

Ответ Е.М. Хари Шаури прабху:
Then you need to ask very specific questions.  
Перевод:
Тогда вы должны задать очень конкретные вопросы.

----------

